# jeffs rub recipie



## davef63 (Jun 9, 2010)

i just ordered the recipie, does it get e-mailed to you ? thanks,

dave


----------



## biaviian (Jun 9, 2010)

You will get an email with a link and a password.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 9, 2010)

Yea you should get something right away. I think it was an email if I remember right.


----------



## davef63 (Jun 11, 2010)

havent received anything yet is that right? thanks,

dave


----------



## walle (Jun 11, 2010)

I would check on that - it should be pretty much instant.  You'll get a PW, then use it to get a PDF which you can print/store.

Could it be in your Junk mail?


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, check your junk mail...i just ordered mine a couple weeks ago and it was instant....oh yeah, and SO worth it!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 11, 2010)

Dave,

I just saw this and sent the recipes to you manually this morning on my Blackberry. It is automated and you should get it almost instantly but sometimes it does get caught in spam filters.

Let me know if you have them.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 11, 2010)

Now that's service!  I was very pleased with them so I'm sure you will be too.  I tweaked the rub a bit but it was a great starting point.


----------



## davef63 (Jun 11, 2010)

just got it ,thanks guys,

dave


----------



## b-deep (Jun 13, 2010)

I am about to use this. Does using the...sticking agent (don't wanna give it away) make a difference? Had never heard that before. I was going to just put the rub on and let it soak in for an hour or so till I read this.


----------



## b-deep (Jun 13, 2010)

Also, would this (with the agent) do well 3-2-1? that's what I was going to do


----------



## biaviian (Jun 13, 2010)

The sticking agent isn't a secret.  Many people use it.  I have always used it but I am doing a butt and didn't use it.  I did, however, put the rub on last night and wrap it in plastic wrap.  I think it is very helpful on ribs although I can't say for sure as I've always used it.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 13, 2010)

The "sticking agent" does help it adhere to the meat. It will work with anything including the ribs and the 3-2-1 method


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey biaviian qua umpsa loggy won!!!, the reptilians are obviously insectilian lol
 


Biaviian said:


> The sticking agent isn't a secret.  Many people use it.  I have always used it but I am doing a butt and didn't use it.  I did, however, put the rub on last night and wrap it in plastic wrap.  I think it is very helpful on ribs although I can't say for sure as I've always used it.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 13, 2010)

Uh...yeah man...you see.  Now buy my symbols!


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats awesome Riley Martin rules haha


----------

